# FR: je pense à eux / j'y pense - pronom "y" pour des personnes



## davidac897

Pour penser à quelqu'un, peut-on remplacer la personne par "y"? Par exemple, "j'y pense" au lieu de "je pense à Marc" ? Ou faut-il seulement dire "je pense à lui"? Généralement, y-a-t-il des situations où on peut remplacer une personne avec "y"?


----------



## Bléros

No. You can never replace _y_ with a person.


----------



## doinel

Hello
I agree with Blèros
Let's imagine  Marc's wife has been unfaithful : conversation
Friend : Tu penses à Marc?
Wife : oui j'y pense!
It's not about Marc , but about what she has done to him so Y refers to the circumstances not the person.

Good luck
Doinel


----------



## Tabac

davidac897 said:


> Pour penser à quelqu'un, peut-on remplacer la personne par "y"? Par exemple, "j'y pense" au lieu de "je pense à Marc" ?


 The disjunctive pronouns are used here:  _lui, elle, eux, elles_  for the 3rd person after à.


----------



## Tipp

I agree, "y" is for replacing a place, or an action...

Vas-tu à Paris ? J'y vais
As-tu fait ton travail ? J'y pense (  )
In the last sentence, "J'y pense -> A quoi penses-tu ? A faire mon travail" The letter "y" replace the action of working.


----------



## Batuni

Bonsoir
Je suis d'accord avec vous, cependant dans une grammaire (Hachette-éducation), on peut lire que l'usage de *y* pour une personne est toléré. Certes, ce n'est pas un registre de langue très élevé, mais il est tout de même assez courant *d'entendre* "j'y pense tous les jours" à la place de "je pense à lui tous les jours".

Extrait de la dite grammaire:


> Quand _à_ et _de_ introduisent un complément animé (personnes), il faut garder ces prépositions suivies des pronoms _moi, toi, lui, elle, nous, vous, eux, elles_ :
> _Il s'occupe de son petit frère, il s’occupe de lui. Il pense à ses amis, il pense à eux._
> Rappel : s’il s’agit d’un complément d’objet indirect (COI), il faut un pronom personnel COI : _Elle téléphone à son amie, elle lui téléphone._
> *L’usage familier admet* cependant *en* et *y* pour les personnes _lui, elle, eux, elles_ :
> _Il est complètement amoureux d’elle = il en est complètement amoureux.
> Tu penses toujours à elle ? J’y pense toujours_.


----------



## Tipp

You are definitely right but this is not a good way to speak and a worse one to write (excuse my improvised english).


----------



## tilt

Using _y_ for persons can also be a regionalism.

In France, the inhabitants of _le Dauphiné _and _les deux Savoies _(approx. from the south-east of Lyons to the Swiss boundary) are know for "putting _Y_'s everywhere" (for persons as well as objects).
E.g. _Y m'a dit tu veux pas y manger? Alors j'y ai répondu qu'j'y mangerai demain._

Of course, this is incorrect French.


----------



## The Sassy Professor

Bonjour!

Je suis prof de français et mon texte dit que l'on peut remplacer des personnes avec l'objet indirect *y*.

Voilà l'exemple du livre:

On peut remplacer "à mes parents" avec y.

C'est correcte?  J'ai appris que l'on n'utilise *y* qu'avec des _choses._

Merci


----------



## tilt

Je ne vois pas vraiment quoi ajouter à ce que Batuni a expliqué dans le message n° 6, ci-dessus : on peut le faire dans la langue parlée, mais c'est un usage qui reste rare, et incorrect du strict point de vue de la grammaire.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Je pense à mes parents = j'y pense..._
Well - it ain't not impossible...
Mais il reste plus prudent de dire _je pense à eux_..!


----------



## pgcharbo

Peut-on dire <j'y pense> par rapport à une personne? e.g, <Penses-tu à Paul?  Oui, j'y pense>  Ou faudrait-il dire, <Oui, je pense à lui>?

Merci.


----------



## besoul

Yeah, you can say that. It sounds great. Bye.


----------



## jpreston

Maître Capello said:


> For people, you should indeed use the disjunctive pronoun with _à_:
> 
> _Je pensais *à toi*_.​
> Otherwise you should use pronoun _y_:
> 
> _J'*y* pensais._​


I know this is the rule, but I can't get that line from Les Choristes out of my head.  

Near the end, Mathieu before his departure from the school says this line to Rachin: 

Mathieu:  C’est bien gentil Monsieur Maxence mais je crois qu’on aura encore besoin de vous ici.  *Pensez aux gosses*.  Puisque ce Monsieur n’*y* pense jamais. 

Now, unless I've not understood the rule correctly, isn't this a case of Y being used to replace "people"?  In this case, "les gosses".  Did he misspeak, or have I missed something?


----------



## Maître Capello

Although it is safer to use _*à eux*_, it is not impossible to use _*y*_ to refer to people in some cases, especially when you are not thinking about very specific individuals but about some category like in your context.


----------



## Azarosa

Alors, dans la phrase_ je pense à des gens qui porraient m'aider, _peut-on remplacer ce qui est souligné par _J' y pense?_?


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend de ce que vous voulez dire exactement par _Je *pense à* des gens qui pourraient m'aider_. Voulez-vous dire que vous *cherchez* des gens qui pourraient vous aider (donc des personnes encore inconnues) ? ou que vous *connaissez déjà* des personnes qui pourraient vous aider (donc des personnes bien identifiées) et que vous pensez à elles ?


----------



## Azarosa

@Maître Capello, je veux dire que je cherche des gens "n'importe qui" qui pourraient m'aider (par contre, si je les connaissais déjà, ce seraient des personnes définies, spécifiques).


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas le verbe _penser_ n'est pas des plus heureux, _chercher_ étant préférable. Mais si vous utilisez tout de même ce verbe-là, on peut bien envisager de dire _J'y pense_, les personnes recherchées n'étant pas encore déterminées.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

- Est-ce que tu penses à des gens qui pourraient t'aider.? 
- Oui, j'y pense.

In English this would not be "Yes, I was thinking of them", but "Yes, I was thinking of that" or "Yes, that's what I was thinking of."  You could also replace "of" with "about". (Forgive me the dangling participles.) This adds nothing to what Maître Capello has said above in French, but may be helpful to an English speaker. Anyhow, that's what strikes me as an English speaker.


----------

